# Does anyone know the breeders name?



## tilly0327 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm very new to this forum, what a wonderful site. Does anyone know the name of the Golden Breeder living in Lake Placid, NY. Our sweet girl (almost 11yr old Golden, Lexi) has many serious/life shortening medical issues (indolent t type lymphoma, focal/gran mal seizures, herniated disc to name a few). Each time we've been in Lake Placid we've seen the breeder. However no one (store clerks, locals, rest. employees, vet office) will give her name or contact info. They do tell us though she is a repuable breeder, not the back yard type. Our breeder passed away afew yrs ago, so we have to find another. We will not bring another dog into our home while Lex is still with us, but, her health issues are becoming more and more difficult to manage, while maintaining a quality of life. Our days with her are numbered, we know we won't be able to go without another golden for long at all.
Thanks for your help, 
Carolyn


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Dear Carolyn,

I am so sorry for your situation and the failing health of your sweet golden lexi. (now I shall demand pictures of the golden oldie so I may coo and make puppy noises at her  )

I do not know the breeder you speak of, but I am sure that someone here will.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have Lexi's AKC papers or number, figuring out the kennel name should be fairly straightforward.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.gaylans.com/dogs.html - Here is a breeder in Cold Spring.. They seem pretty reputable?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have no idea what is close to Lake Placid, but you can search here for a list of some of the Golden breeders in New York state

http://goldenbreedersresource.org/kennel_search_results.php


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Amicus Goldens
Lisa V. Schiavoni
East Amherst, NY 14051
Email: [email protected]


Avalon
Suzanne Parks
8908 Fisk Road
Akron, NY 14001
716 439-9594
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.AvalonGoldens.com 


Caymen's Golden Retrievers
Sharon & Scott Wilson
Sherburne, New York 13460
607-334-8307
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.caymens.com



Chestnut Goldens
Mary Beth & Katie Konesky
Grand Island, NY 14072
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.chestnutgoldens.net



Claddagh Golden Retrievers
Debra Mattle
18 Church Street
PO Box 427
Nunda, NY 14517
Email [email protected]



Cross Creek Goldens
Christine Miele
Campbell Hall, NY 
email: [email protected]



Darrowby
Sallie and Dennis D'Asaro
Box 303
New Baltimore, NY 12124-0303
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.darrowby.com


Gaylan's Golden Retrievers
Gayle Watkins and Andrew Chmar
Cold Spring, NY 
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.gaylans.com



Gemstar Golden Retrievers
J. Beth Gerevics
Darien Ctr., NY
585-937-6963
Email: [email protected]



Glenwood Goldens
Barbara J. Tompsett
88 Old Mill Rd.-Box 315
Brocton, New York 14716-0315
(716)792-9578
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.glenwoodgoldens.net



Goldwind Golden Retrievers
Sherry Smithbauer-Anderson 
Elma, New York
(716) 655-2423 
Emai: [email protected]
Website: http://dogwebs.net/Goldwind/



Goodtime Golden Retrievers
Lisa Smith
Pound Ridge, NY 10576
Email: [email protected]



Gotta Be Goldens
Kathy Hearn
Rochester, NY
585- 729-7200
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.gottabegoldens.com



Grand View Goldens
Jim & Lynn Parks
192 Markley Road
Cobleskill, NY 12043
518-234-9536
E-mail: [email protected]



Gosling Golden Retrievers
Kay Gosling
123 Bedford Ct.
Voorheesville NY 12186 
518-765-4041
Email: [email protected]


Konawinds Golden Retrievers
Heather Lashier
Johnson City, New York 13790
607-798-7633
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.konawindsgoldens.com



Lothlorien Goldens
Barbara Kersten
Worcester, NY 12197
607-397-8044
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.LothlorienGoldens.com



Merrywood Golden Retrievers
Freya and Jerry Stein 
Port Jefferson Station,NY 11776
Email: [email protected]

Painting Goldens
Lee and Elizabeth Painting
Walworth, NY, 14568
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.paintinggoldens.com



Rustic Golden Retrievers
Beth Durand
Rochester, NY 14616
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.rusticgoldens.com



Shady Lane Golden Retrievers
Nancy W. Strouss
PO Box 259
Valley Cottage, NY 10989
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.peopletrainingfordogs.com



Shenandoah Golden Retrievers
Diane Lavigne
PO Box 818
Cobleskill, NY 12043
518-831-9192
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.shenandoahgoldens.net



Springvale Goldens
Nancy J. Lindberg (formerly Ballard)
299 Gulf Road
Burlington Flats, N.Y. 13315
(607) 965-9067
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.dogwebs.net/Springvale/ 
__________________


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I looked at Benchmark seriously when looking for a puppy. There are three women that use the kennel name. One is Lisa in NY. She had planned a beautiful breeding to Klaasem's Zoom but it didn't take!  She was lovely to deal with.

I'd try contacting them: 
http://www.benchmarkgoldens.com/
Lisa Schiavoni
 [email protected]
716 688 6452
East Amherst, NY   14051


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

lovealways_jami said:


> http://www.gaylans.com/dogs.html - Here is a breeder in Cold Spring.. They seem pretty reputable?


IMO Gaylan's is as good as it gets as far as being a wonderful breeder who does everything she can produce exceptional dogs. However, her priority is to place her dogs in working homes and from what I understand it is very difficult to get a "pet" dog from her.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> IMO Gaylan's is as good as it gets as far as being a wonderful breeder who does everything she can produce exceptional dogs. However, her priority is to place her dogs in working homes and from what I understand it is very difficult to get a "pet" dog from her.


I looked at her website. She looks wonderful! I can appreciate her high standards. Good for her!


----------



## LaceyLuke (Apr 28, 2010)

*Lake Placid Breeder*

Hi Carolyn,

Did you find out who the breeder in LP is yet? We're also looking in that area.

Barry


----------

